# La mia famiglia è composta da tre persone



## frappy66

Si dice 
Ma famille est formè de 3 personnes: mon père, ma mère et moi  oppure
Ma famille est composée par quatre personnes: mon père, ma mère et moi

Mi aiutate?
Grazie


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Frappy66,

Perlopiù, io dico "Ma famille est composée/formée de 3 personnes: mon père, ma mère et moi".
Con "par", mi risultano meno naturali, ma non sono da ritenersi sbagliate.


----------



## frappy66

matoupaschat said:


> Ciao Frappy66,
> 
> Perlopiù, io dico "Ma famille est composée/formée de 3 personnes: mon père, ma mère et moi".
> Con "par", mi risultano meno naturali, ma non sono da ritenersi sbagliate.



Merci beaucoup! ;-)


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut frappy66, 



frappy66 said:


> [...]
> Ma famille est formè de *3* personnes: mon père, ma mère et moi  oppure
> Ma famille est composée par *quatre* personnes: mon père, ma mère et moi [...]


Il y a une personne de plus en passant la frontière, peut-être ? 
Sinon, en parlant on _dira _plus facilement : « On est trois dans ma famille : mon père, ma mère et moi. »


----------



## lambd_a

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Sinon, en parlant on _dira _plus facilement : « On est trois dans ma famille : mon père, ma mère et moi. »



alternativamente a questo, ricordo un "ma famille se compose de trois personnes". Mi suona molto più naturale dei verbi al passivo, malgrado in italiano sia poco usato


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Lambd_a e benvenut@ in WRF,


lambd_a said:


> alternativamente a questo, ricordo un "ma famille se compose de trois personnes". Mi suona molto più naturale dei verbi al passivo, malgrado in italiano sia poco usato


Esatto


----------



## Nunou

Altra soluzione possible: nous sommes une famille de 3 personnes....


Ciao.


----------

